# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Am I an idiot or...

## J-Bud

what. I don't see a reply button when I read a PM... Am I just missing it...

----------


## Juggernaut

I hate to say it but I'm going to go with the idiot option. hahahahahahaha

----------


## J-Bud

OK well at least tell me where it is...

----------


## Juggernaut

Should be right at the bottom of the page. Sorry I can't see yours....maybe Jason or one of the other mods could help.

----------


## J-Bud

Hmm looked again and nothing... At the bottom of the PM I have the option to delete, forward or quote but not reply....

----------


## Juggernaut

Then hit quote and reply...will that work?

----------


## LM1332

no reply just quote well quote is basicly reply

----------


## J-Bud

Ok I'll try using quote...

----------


## SportsMedVIP

I don't have a reply button either, I've always used the quote button.

----------


## Hypertrophy

I just forward it back to the person who sent it to me. I was wondering about that reply button.

----------


## ripped4fsu

quote

----------


## spywizard

hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


you know........... in school they say the only bad question is the one that goes un asked??

they were wrong.......























jk

hope it worked for ya

----------


## DBarcelo

They change the way the site looks every couple months and it can be confusing at times.

----------

